# DP Dating Service



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

I know someone posted something about this recently and got chewed out for it but the more I think about it, the more I think they had a valid point. I have decided that I the next person I date, I want to have dp as well. Over and over again I have seen epic failures in relationships between dp and non dp people. The "normal" people always end up expecting more out of us than we can give and become angry and accusatory and leave. I guess I just feel like, who better to be in a relationship with than someone who actually understands what you are doing through. I realize that all relationships, between all people are going to be complicated in some respect but I also know that in this condition, I couldn't give or be what a normal person would want.

So how about it? Who else feels the same way? (also any hot guys on the boards in Oregon??? lol)


----------



## man63 (Jan 26, 2010)

Im 6 foot 2, I used to be a professional body builder, but Im now a doctor. I make 500,000 a year, I own 2 mansions in portland oregon... and Im 10 inches...

Wanna hit it?

JUST KIDDING =D


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

EsotericMotion said:


> Im 6 foot 2, I used to be a professional body builder, but Im now a doctor. I make 500,000 a year, I own 2 mansions in portland oregon... and Im 10 inches...
> 
> Wanna hit it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe you should try dating someone who has had DP but has recovered, that way they'll understand what you're going through. I don't know, I felt that way too when I had DPDR, but now that I'm fully recovered I feel like that would've just fueled my DPDR more and I would've never recovered. No doubt it would make you feel a deep connection with that person







, comforting too. But I don't know if it's a good idea in the long run, maybe it is, maybe I'm wrong







. Who knows. Find out and tell me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Nugget said:


> Maybe you should try dating someone who has had DP but has recovered, that way they'll understand what you're going through. I don't know, I felt that way too when I had DPDR, but now that I'm fully recovered I feel like that would've just fueled my DPDR more and I would've never recovered. No doubt it would make you feel a deep connection with that person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know where I can meet someone near me that has dp? I only know of two, one is in eastern washington and the other is in la. Too far away. Am I the only Oregonian with dp???


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sure there's hundreds of people in each state with DPDR







just that a lot of people haven't recognized it, are afraid to tell anyone (fear of people thinking they're crazy) or try to ignore it. But anyone that has DPDR without a computer, internet, or basic web searching skills probably will never find their way onto these forums.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

--


----------



## hopingirl (Feb 5, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I know someone posted something about this recently and got chewed out for it but the more I think about it, the more I think they had a valid point. I have decided that I the next person I date, I want to have dp as well. Over and over again I have seen epic failures in relationships between dp and non dp people. The "normal" people always end up expecting more out of us than we can give and become angry and accusatory and leave. I guess I just feel like, who better to be in a relationship with than someone who actually understands what you are doing through. I realize that all relationships, between all people are going to be complicated in some respect but I also know that in this condition, I couldn't give or be what a normal person would want.
> 
> So how about it? Who else feels the same way? (also any hot guys on the boards in Oregon??? lol)


----------



## hopingirl (Feb 5, 2010)

not so sure that 2 dp's 2 gether is sutch a good idea u might just spend your time in bed all the time! Well that aint so bad ha!ha!


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

I dated someone from this site back in 2007... was interesting to say the lease


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

hopingirl said:


> not so sure that 2 dp's 2 gether is sutch a good idea u might just spend your time in bed all the time! Well that aint so bad ha!ha!


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

This probably is one of my biggest worries now.. That I'm never gonna be able to find true love again







I've never ever met another person in real life who's suffered from or is currently suffering from DPDR, and anyone else simply doesnt understand. I've had 3 failed relationships since 2004 when it all started - Girls just expect too much from me







lol.

*sighs* Anyone wanna show this caring young soul a good time without expecting too much?







haha. If only life were that simple, huh.


----------



## guitarman (Dec 11, 2008)

RenZimE said:


> This probably is one of my biggest worries now.. That I'm never gonna be able to find true love again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife knows about my DP and supports me in every way. I also support her in some of her weaknesses. I would never want to be with someone that had the exact same weaknesses as me. It would have been the blind leading the blind.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm not sure I really understand what a "date" is. Am I supposed to somehow approach some woman I am attracted to, that I don't know, and ask them to accompany me on some activity? If I am motivated by eros I feel transparent and a little disgusting, and so can't bring myself to act. Then it seems kind of pointless anyway, since the imagined person going on the "date" wouldn't be me anyway, would barely, in fact, I'm afraid, be at all. ah god, never mind me.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

but let me comment, for once, on the original point.

I don't think I have ever met someone face to face who has what I have: core chronic dp symptoms, basically being, as the book says, disconnected from my experience, and all the metaphysical dream/reality suff that accompanies that, and not much else: not a lot of anxiety, no dp "attacks" where things suddenly change, no real DR as I understand it, which, it seems, is more than sensory data not _seeming _to be real.

I never really thought of it, but a someone-with-the-same-thing "date" (and I'm _still _not sure that this person even exists) might be able to understand one of the other things that has accompanied this core, chronic, and severe dp: namely this.

I am a tremendous fucking loser. I understand the impulse to counter: no you're not. But this is a statement of fact. In the game of life, you don't put little wife and kids pegs in your little car, don't get to drive over the little plastic hills, spin the spinner, or collect or enjoy anything if you just _watch_.

On the other hand, although it is true that, yes, I am a tremendous fucking loser, at least I'm not a jerk. I _am _smart, considerate, would never try to use or take advantage of, am not selfish, always try to be good company, try to be amusing, always, at least, try.

Shouldn't _that _count for something?

Most prospective "dates" I think couldn't get past the tremendous fucking loser part, and it is something that I simply can't hide (although I would certainly keep it to myself, that is, not, unprompted, _talk _about what a tremendous fucking loser I am.) And of course you can't bame them. Who, after all, want's to date a tremendous fucking loser?

So yea, I guess I am in favor of a dp dating service, at least in theory. But, as I said, it's all kind of a mystery to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

dalailama15 said:


> but let me comment, for once, on the original point.
> 
> I don't think I have ever met someone face to face who has what I have: core chronic dp symptoms, basically being, as the book says, disconnected from my experience, and all the metaphysical dream/reality suff that accompanies that, and not much else: not a lot of anxiety, no dp "attacks" where things suddenly change, no real DR as I understand it, which, it seems, is more than sensory data not _seeming _to be real.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, or perhaps not, my youngest sister has DPD. I lived with her for about a month and she stayed holed up in her room, as did I. So really, it wasn't much different than being alone.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.nolongerlonely.com/

Looked around there once, no people in my city with DP. Guess it's pretty rare compared to the others.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

If anyone is interested in an older woman--I'm 49--here's my profile at www.match.com My UN is: Alex11xela. Hope to find a DP date!


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Ayato said:


> http://www.nolongerlonely.com/
> 
> Looked around there once, no people in my city with DP. Guess it's pretty rare compared to the others.


Thats a nice little website you've linked there







I've just signed up and made my profile, so here's hoping I meet some new interesting people









Thanks for the heads up :]


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Woahs at the link. I didn't know that site existed.

I looked and no one in my state is listed as having dp either. I know Tommygunz lives on the other side of my state but that's the only other dp'r I know of in Washington.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Woahs at the link. I didn't know that site existed.
> 
> I looked and no one in my state is listed as having dp either. I know Tommygunz lives on the other side of my state but that's the only other dp'r I know of in Washington.


I'm glad I wasn't alone in this new discovery







I've already had 1 "smile" from a girl in the local area lol. I guess it's only polite to "smile" back ;P

Deary me, I really am the worlds biggest e-flirt... If only I could be so confident out there in the real world!


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I tried nolongerlonely but it didn't work.

The day I find a single hot gay guy of a similar age who also is DPed out will be the day I die, no doubt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

I've recovered a lot since I originally made this post and now I can see where some of you are coming from in not wanting to date someone with dp. I can feel love strongly again and deeply long to be loved. On one hand it feels like a "normal" person would not be able to understand my illness. Heck I KNOW a normal person can't. My own husband told me he hated me when I was at my worse and not able to get out of bed. My family and 98% of my friends have abandoned me because of this illness. I feel like the only person who can truly know and give you empathy is another dp'r or something who has had dp in the past. I can see how people in different levels of dp might have a hard time. Like I said, I can feel love again and would want to be loved but when my dp was really bad, I wasn't capable of loving another person. I was so dead emotionally that I couldn't even feel love for my own children. So, maybe the answer is that two badly dp'd people would work, two mildly dp'd people would work or one mildly dp'd person and one recovered person would work? Gah.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it's great. It's nice to be able to have someone close who undestands.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Now if all of the guys on here werent younger and didnt live in a different state/country


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Now if all of the guys on here werent younger and didnt live in a different state/country


I agree with the part of different country. I don't feel comfortable to date a guy that is normal. There was some amazing guy but I didn't want to go out with him cause he was "too good" for me. I usualy look for the ones with most problems and they know how to find me lol

Oh, and I met a guy with DP. I thought it would be cool hanging out with him, sharing our problems. It was nice knowing that we are sharing the same problem but other than that, he was so boring. We talk sometimes about doing something again but it never happens lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

EverDream said:


> I agree with the part of different country. I don't feel comfortable to date a guy that is normal. There was some amazing guy but I didn't want to go out with him cause he was "too good" for me. I usualy look for the ones with most problems and they know how to find me lol
> 
> Oh, and I met a guy with DP. I thought it would be cool hanging out with him, sharing our problems. It was nice knowing that we are sharing the same problem but other than that, he was so boring. We talk sometimes about doing something again but it never happens lol


Oh really? How did you meet?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Oh really? How did you meet?


I once wrote a blog about DP and he read it. We found out that we are living in the same city (It's not even a city, it's smaller)and then we met.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

lol just felt like replying to this since the title made me smile, i don't know anyone else with dp but a friend of mine has GAD. It's so cute when she gets anxious







..now only if i had the courage to ask her out


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Auldie said:


> lol just felt like replying to this since the title made me smile, i don't know anyone else with dp but a friend of mine has GAD. It's so cute when she gets anxious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Only another person with a mental disorder would think someone else having a panic attack was cute.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Minerva8979 said:


> lol Only another person with a mental disorder would think someone else having a panic attack was cute.


This made me laugh. Sam when are we gunna do our train hopping adventure? That could count as a date right? Maybe I should change my avatar?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

These post remind me of that episode of family guy when the guy is doing the video dating thing.
HA


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

EverDream said:


> I agree with the part of different country. I don't feel comfortable to date a guy that is normal. There was some amazing guy but I didn't want to go out with him cause he was "too good" for me. I usualy look for the ones with most problems and they know how to find me lol
> 
> Oh, and I met a guy with DP. I thought it would be cool hanging out with him, sharing our problems. It was nice knowing that we are sharing the same problem but other than that, he was so boring. We talk sometimes about doing something again but it never happens lol


I know what you mean. I meet a girl that had dp in person. and she was really boring. She ended up kissing a girl the next day.... Long story...


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I dunno, it would be interesting to date someone with DR, but then again I don't think that's mandatory for someone to understand what you're going through. You just have to find someone who has empathy and isn't too superficial, or just someone who is in to damaged goods, lol!


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> So how about it? Who else feels the same way? (also any hot guys on the boards in Oregon??? lol)


I'm in Oregon and I have dp/dr.









Oh yeah, and I'm a boy, lol.


----------

